# The Nature of Animal Healing - Dr. Marty Goldstein



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

This book was recommended to me for general information and I wonder if anyone has read this or has an opinion.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's a great book. I learned a lot from it. I think it should be required reading for every vet too


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks, Lisa.


----------

